# Quilt rack for "SWMBO"



## decarpentier (Sep 22, 2009)

Being new to the forum, I thought I would post a couple of of photos of a quilt rack I made for SWMBO's latest birthday. Sorry, the picture quality isn't the greatest. Red oak was used throughout the rack. Base is mortise and tenons. Ends were made from two edged (biscuits) glued boards. Bandsaw cut with routed edges. Three coats of hand rubbed tung oil followed by a coat of paste wax.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dave and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Dave, a quilt rack is not an easy project by any means. You did a fantastic job on yours!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

decarpentier said:


> Being new to the forum, I thought I would post a couple of of photos of a quilt rack I made for SWMBO's latest birthday. Sorry, the picture quality isn't the greatest. Red oak was used throughout the rack. Base is mortise and tenons. Ends were made from two edged (biscuits) glued boards. Bandsaw cut with routed edges. Three coats of hand rubbed tung oil followed by a coat of paste wax.


great work, Dave

I like the detail on the bottom stretcher.

James


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard, and those are nice and very praticle racks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You have some very nice design touches in those quilt racks. Beautiful work!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good work, Dave!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Inspiring work Dave. Really nice design. SWMBO should be pleased with it and you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday morning was a drying out time, so this AM I took a second look and you have done some very fine work there. I really like the finish and since a good finish is something I like to work toward, thanks for giving me a new way to go I shall try it out soon. I really like all the detail work, just enough and not overpowering. The entire project just goes together like it was meant to be. Good work Dave very good work. One day I should hope to do such fine work.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Dave. I can see one of these being on SWMBO's list soon as she is a rabid quilter too.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Dave. My SWMBO is also a patchworker/quilter and she's been after the same thing. I guess I don't have an excuse anymore:nono:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

NIce job I like how you put some extra detail into the rack. I am sure it wil become a family heirloom for generations to come.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok now we want SWMBO to show the quilt on the rack. Guess I should be happy my SWMBO dose not quilt.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

John, you have NO IDEA how happy you should be!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL, Brian!


----------



## decarpentier (Sep 22, 2009)

*Quilt rack with quilts!*

OK, you want a quilt(s) on the rack, you got it. My wife has made and given many quilts away. I can't say I have done that with my feeble attempts at woodworking! LOL!

Dave


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like you are both very talented Dave


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

decarpentier said:


> OK, you want a quilt(s) on the rack, you got it. My wife has made and given many quilts away. I can't say I have done that with my feeble attempts at woodworking! LOL!
> 
> Dave


Dave your work is from from feeble IMHO. I would be very proud of the rack you have built to display your wife's lovely quilts.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Dave, as Dan said, your work is far from feeble. And your wife's work ain't too shabby either.


----------

